
The iKettle, the Eleven-Hour Struggle to Make a Cup of Tea - cstuder
https://medium.com/mark-rittman/the-story-behind-the-ikettle-the-eleven-hour-struggle-to-make-a-cup-of-tea-and-why-it-was-all-769144d12d7#.ddbfuqerw
======
lightlyused
Can use hadoop, but doesn't know that a dhcp server has logs so you can see
what IP a device is on? Whatever.

------
cstuder
"Now the Hadoop cluster in garage is going nuts..."

